# "I survived one hell of an ordeal offshore this weekend"



## TECH9405 (Oct 26, 2011)

This is from a different forum I'm a member of, and is NOT me....

******************************************************

I really dont want to type this, b/c frankly, I'd rather not think about it, but my experience and recommendations may save one of your lives someday. So here goes.

Artie(Rudeattitude) and I left Grand Isle,LA Friday morning for an easy day trolling for wahoo approx 50 miles offshore. Forecasts were reasonably good-10 knt winds with 50% chance of light rain, then a cold front moving through Friday night--not to worry though, we'd be back 6-8 hours before the front was forecast to come through.

The day was uneventful with just a few Amberjack to show for our efforts we turned north about 2:30 to run home. It was raining lightly, and had been for a few hours. Seas were light (1-3). Roughly 1/2 way home the rain got heavier and heavier, but oddly enough the winds were getting calmer and the seas were slick. As the rain continued to get heavier, with visibility down to less than 1/4 mile, and the radar totally whited out with rain we came across an oil rig to take cover behind and ride out the rain.

As we're idling on the lee side of the rig the winds suddenly increase to 15, then 25, the 35, and within 3 or 4 minutes we're being hammered by winds in excess of 60mph steady, with gusts that were deafening. I'm doing my best to keep the boat behind the rig, as it knocks the wave height almost in half. No more than 5 minutes later, the seas have built to an extremely angry 6-8' BEHIND the rig and I'm really struggling to keep the C Monster tucked in. 

In literally the blink of an eye, a huge gust(maybe 70+) picks up the bow of the boat and throws me from behind the rig out into open water----broadside! Before I can move we are crushed with a 10' wall of breaking water on the starboard side rolling the boat virtually 90 degrees. I can see nothing...

At this point, I'm commited to the fact that the boat is rolling over and my only thought are to grab the ditch bag and decide which side of the boat I heading out of. Miraculously, the boat rights itself, and I pull myself and Artie off the floor in time for the next wave---again right over the starboard side. This one didn't roll us, but broke into the boat, which is now calf deep in water, broadside to yet another 10' beaking wave. 

I gather my wits, give a huge *** to Artie and hit the throttles. Somehow, both engines sprung to life and popped us on plan instantly, shedding the majority of the water. For this 30 seconds or so I'm running beam seas in 8-10s with the wind continuing to build, we're in full panick mode. There's another rig(a really big rig) 1/4 mile away in the direction we're turned, but I know I can't sustain 1/4 mile in that beam sea, so I point the bow into the wind and spear the very first wave---again we're calf deep in water. Throttle up and brace myself for the next one, they're coming every few seconds.

I'm yelling at Artie to call the CG with our position, and let them know we are in dire straights. 3, 4 , 5 calls go unanswered. Then we try a radio check---no answer. We fight 60mph winds head on, taking every third wave over the bow. the winds would blow us nearly vertical off the top of each wave, I just know the right wave and wind gust is coming and we're going over. 

As a last resort, Artie digs out the hand held VHF in the ditchbag and hails the coast gaurd. After 4 or five tries I hear the best thing I think I've ever heard--CG New Orleans. We relay our position and the nature of our situation, let them know that we are currently making 10 mph, but didn't think we could sustain any increase in the conditions, which for the last 15 minutes have only gotten worse. At no point in this ordeal could I see more than 100' in front of me---total white out. CG says to maintain radio contact, which we were able to do for approx 2 min. then we lost them.

5-10 minutes later, we hear them hailing us on the handheld and again realy our position. They monitor us every 3-4 minutes for the next 1/2 hour---conditions still the same. An all out battle to keep the boat going into the waves, slamming down the backs of 12 footers only to have the next one break over the bow, bilge pumps working overtime. Every wave I'd throttle up and by some miracle the engines were there every time. After a while, with no improvement in our situation, the CG asks if they can realease us as safe, b/c there is a capsized vessel in our area with men in the water. I surely didn't feel safe, but I wasn't in the water and realized they needed the radio channel for the rescue operation. After over an hour, the rain stopped and the winds "died" to a mere 30-35knts and left us with a seemingly more managable 6-8' sea state. At this point we tuck tail, and beat our way back at 15-20 mph for the remaining 15 miles.

We hit the pass--call the CG as they instructed to let them know we made it in. My wife and kids were standing at the dock waiting on us, knowing we came through a terrible storm, but the don't know and will never know how close we were to not returning. We were inches from rolling the boat into 55 degree water and 50 degree air temps. I've never been so tired in my life. 

I'm not telling this story for sympathy or being dramatic, but to tell you what we did right and what we did wrong...

Lesson 1. there's no way to prepare for the speed in which bad stuff happens. Despite the fact that the ditch bag and liferaft was on the leaning post, I could not have grabbed it when we rolling. There's no way.

Lesson 2. never go with out an epirb---I mailed mine out last week to get the battery replaced(it expires this month) and haven't received it back yet. I was dead without it. The only time I've left the dock without it in the last 8 years--think about that for a second!

Lesson 3. MUTIPLE VHFs!!

Lesson 4. Boats can't be too big

I'd like to say we should have called the CG earlier, but it literally went from dead calm to nearly upside down in 5 minutes or less.

I should've had my kill switch on--I never leave it off, but for whatever reason I didn't put it on this time.

respect the weather--this was the most innocent looking storm I've come across.

Know that you can't survive if you're in the water in the winter--plan accordingly.


Sorry it's so long, maybe Artie will add in his thoughts--he and I haven't talked about it yet.


----------



## billclemens (Jan 31, 2012)

I got scared reading this. Glad you made it back safe and sound. Mother nature can kick some serious you know what.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Them boys can count their blessings


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

That's one hell of a story thanks for sharing that will make you think about a lot of stuff....wonder how big a boat they were in and glad to hear they made it back in


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

the guy who wrote that is not exagerating about the wind and wave conditions. I was on a '34 venture only six miles out of south pass when the same front hit us. we had stacked 6-8's breaking over the bow with the wind blowing rain and spray so hard you couldn't look forward more that a split second at a time.


in our case we knew it was coming and just screwed around too long trying to put together a box of fish. really stupid on our part and could have cost us our lives...


the anemometer on MC311 had steady 45knt gusts to 72knts.




Scott


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

That's a really scary story. I'm glad they made it.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

Tech9405 ought to be advertising for Cape Horn. In all seriousness though, that story is a reality check. Glad you shared. I've only once been in seas that rough, and it was on a much, much larger boat, and it still scared the **** out o me. Glad you made it back, alive, uninjured, able to tell about it. Hats off to ya on some solid boating skills, and the presence of mind to call the CG while trying to not sink. That stuff is scary.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Not having the kill switch on, may have been a good thing in this case. Getting back to the helm with non-running motors may had been disaster. He was able to push the throttles and get the bow back into the waves in stead of trying to reattach the kill switch and re-starting the motor(s) while taking on more water.

I rolled a bass boat in Toldeo Bend during a TS. right tank ran out fule, a wave came over the stern, turn on the bilge pump, ran up to the bow and lower the trolling motor to turn the bow into the waves, ran back to switch tanks and pump the bulb, back to the helm to restart main motor and it didnt start. meanwhile my stern is is now facing the oncoming waves as the trolling motor is now making donuts with the boat. Tried to restart one more time and take another wave over port stern. Next thing i know is im swimming and watching my skeeter bob upside down behind me. Dead Motors is not a good thing. Now being thrown out of a boat, kill switch would be ideal. JMO

Glad they made it with out incident, and were willing to share thier story.


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

Wow! Scary stuff


----------



## snapper slapper lures (Jul 6, 2004)

Holy Sh--- You guys are lucky. Here for a reason, Woody


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

luna sea II said:


> the guy who wrote that is not exagerating about the wind and wave conditions. I was on a '34 venture only six miles out of south pass when the same front hit us. we had stacked 6-8's breaking over the bow with the wind blowing rain and spray so hard you couldn't look forward more that a split second at a time.
> 
> in our case we knew it was coming and just screwed around too long trying to put together a box of fish. really stupid on our part and could have cost us our lives...
> 
> ...


Wow, glad that you an the other fellows made it back Scott. Mother nature its unpredictable.
God bless you guys.


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

I know Artie(rudeattitude) he is on classic Mako forum and runs a 29ft see vee I think at least that's what he had in destin Florida in June. One of the nicest guys I have met and knows his stuff. If they said it was nasty I believe every bit of it!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Very scary! Glad they made it. I bet they dont fish before a front anymore!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Glad all made it to safe harbor .... If you spend the time on the water it will test you and your skills at sea... Its not a matter of if its a matter of when !!! It can be a scary situation.... One thing for sure you are a better capt. now than you were when that 10 footer rolled over your stern ... Glad you and your crew made it back bro... That kinda thing used to happen alot before long range forcast... 20 years ago all the offshore guys had to go by was a look in the sky and say lets give it a shot... Man that put alot of people to the test :cheers: Good job getting you and your crew back to the dock !!! Capt. Ahab


----------



## TECH9405 (Oct 26, 2011)

They were in a 31' cape horn w/ twin 200(?) zukes.


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

God is great......


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

That story is testament to the mercy of God, and its also testament to the quality of boat that Cape Horn builds. Really an outstanding story. Glad that it ended the way that it did.


----------



## ronhamilton (Mar 2, 2011)

I will now be adding a handheld VHF and move my ditch bag to the bottom of the t-top. On rougher days we move the life jacket bag under the leaning post for access. Really glad you shared. It may be a year or maybe ten years but somewhere down the line your post will have saved someone's life.


----------



## REEL NAUTI offshore (Dec 17, 2010)

Wow. I'm glad to hear that story ended the way it did, that really could have went another direction very easily. I currently do not have a hand held in my ditch bag. I'll be adding one before the next trip. 
Thanks.


----------



## asianprider (Jul 5, 2010)

Thank God , for you and your crew.Glad yall made it back safe and sound.


----------



## lmgreeri (Dec 28, 2006)

Makes me wonder if I might should pop back onto the 2Cool Classifieds and take my Cape Horn back off of the for sale list. That thing has gotten me back alive in a similar situation. They do build a boat that can handle much rougher seas than you will ever want to be out in. Yay Cape Horn!


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

Glad those dudes made it to shore.
He should be a writer, I could almost picture myself on that boat....scary!


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

Where is a good place to buy a marine safety pack? Flares...bandages etc. Something I can take with me, no matter where or who I am fishing with.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Very scary learning experience. Bad trips make good Captains.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

WOW !!! Thanks for sharing the story.


----------



## Mrsailfish (Jan 4, 2005)

I was also in this storm on Friday. We were with deep south charters and we also tried to hide behind a rig about 7 miles out of south pass. It was an ugly storm... Hats off to capt. Josh for making the right decisions and getting my buddys and I back to Venice.


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

I was working out at MC778 and that storm was no joke. I don't know what we measured I do know at one point don't remember the day but I know 7-9's were posted.


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

Mrsailfish said:


> I was also in this storm on Friday. We were with deep south charters and we also tried to hide behind a rig about 7 miles out of south pass. It was an ugly storm... Hats off to capt. Josh for making the right decisions and getting my buddys and I back to Venice.


How that 35ST handle the big waves?


----------



## Quint (Oct 20, 2006)

Glad u made it back.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Pretty intense just reading it. Glad everyone made it back safely.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Quint said:


> Glad u made it back.


WHAT, you live!:slimer: Glad your back


----------



## were bit (Dec 31, 2010)

*offshore*

when you can go fishing again........things like this can happen to anyone..........i have fished alot of years ..... and have seen alot............2 things dont chance the weather no fish is worth it.................number 2...........get a sea anchor..............great to have on the boat........get a long rope your bow will always stay into the wave......if you break down ,,,drift......ect..... great to have..............learn from it and move on........no one that has spent time on the ocean will make fun of you for writing this........because they know .........i respect you for it.....


----------



## GWMERCER (Jun 30, 2010)

CHILLING STORY!!! Good to know you guys were home safe.. Great boat work by the way.. It is a reminder to us all that she can and will take you at anytime. That was one hell of a fight


----------



## GWMERCER (Jun 30, 2010)

[QUOTE=were bit;3934629no one that has spent time on the ocean will make fun of you for writing this........because they know .........i respect you for it..... X2!!


----------



## Capt. Hooky (May 24, 2010)

TECH9405 said:


> They were in a 31' cape horn w/ twin 200(?) zukes.


31' with twin 300 Zukes. Plenty of power.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Capt. Hooky said:


> 31' with twin 300 Zukes. Plenty of power.


And plenty of bow flare !


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

That's the worst storm I've read about, during a winter front. The worst part would have been getting dumped in the Gulf. In summer with a life jacket it wouldn't be fatal, but every winter several Gulf fishermen end up in the water with fatal results. That must be one heck of a boat and driver.


----------



## Steve Cange (Apr 2, 2009)

*Chandeleurs*

I experienced virtually the same thing in my boat (24' Grady) about 10 yrs ago fishing the Chandeleur Islands - except their was no rig to hide behind in Chandeleur Sound. Mirror calm to 10 ft seas in about 20 min, and no where to go except due N straight into them - each one breaking over the bow and filling the rear of the boat. Only time in my 40 yrs fishing offshore that everyone donned the life jackets in my boat and was ready to swim. It will give you infinite respect and religion for what can happen VERY quickly out there.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

GWMERCER said:


> CHILLING STORY!!! Good to know you guys were home safe.. Great boat work by the way.. It is a reminder to us all that she can and will take you at anytime. That was one hell of a fight


X2


----------



## Capt. Hooky (May 24, 2010)

I know what I have been in with my 26' Cape Horn and I never doubted the boat. For him to say he thought he was going to be blown over on several different occations? Wow that must have been some ride. That 31' Cape Horn is not a small boat by any means.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Here's the worst case scenario, the three football players who drowned on March 2 about three years ago. Four big guys, 50 miles out, on a 21-foot Everglades. And grouper season wasn't even open...must have been after amberjack? This guy Nick survived more than 40 hours in 60 degree water, though he was above water, but in huge waves through two nights. One tough dude. They said he was on the Oprah show and wrote a book about it.


----------



## pintail74 (Jul 26, 2007)

You should always be just as concerned as what the weather will be as you are with what it is.

I generally won't go unless I have a solid 24hrs of clear, AFTER the day I plan to fish.

Trying to time a front or storm too close is very risky business, a breakdown at 70 miles, you can plan on AT LEAST 18 hrs to get in.


----------



## mozingo1952 (Sep 29, 2004)

scary

MO


----------



## Gold Nuggett (Sep 29, 2010)

Great story- humbling for all of us who felt for you guys. 
Had a parallel experience while Ocean Sailboat racing some years ago- got caught 1/2 way betweene Ireland and France, sudden MidSummer gall blew 85 mph for 3 days- but racing sailboats are sealed over the top and have a big lump of lead at the bottom, so are self-righting. 5 crew, 2 in bed, one navigating, one steering and one pumping the bilge, 4 hr watches point of jhonor to make a cup of hot soup for the guys coming on watch to face that stuff. Greatest relief was when the wind dropped from hurricane to gale(>35 mph) and the rigging stopped stopped making that awful Banshee wail.
We need to respect the sea in all seasons.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

broadonrod said:


> Glad all made it to safe harbor .... If you spend the time on the water it will test you and your skills at sea... Its not a matter of if its a matter of when !!! It can be a scary situation.... One thing for sure you are a better capt. now than you were when that 10 footer rolled over your stern ... Glad you and your crew made it back bro... That kinda thing used to happen alot before long range forcast... 20 years ago all the offshore guys had to go by was a look in the sky and say lets give it a shot... Man that put alot of people to the test :cheers: Good job getting you and your crew back to the dock !!! Capt. Ahab


+1

I was caught in a storm in the late 70's TS formed up about 50 miles off Freeport TX and we were fihing from a 19' single engine, non-self bailing hull and had the bugle pump fail about an hour into the ordeal.

Seas went from 1 foot to 10'+ in about 5 minutes. Wind were solid 50kts for about 5 hours according to the weather report after we got back!

I was running the boat and was only 16yo at the time. My dad was very pleased with the way I handled the boat!


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Trouthappy said:


> Here's the worst case scenario, the three football players who drowned on March 2 about three years ago. Four big guys, 50 miles out, on a 21-foot Everglades. And grouper season wasn't even open...must have been after amberjack? This guy Nick survived more than 40 hours in 60 degree water, though he was above water, but in huge waves through two nights. One tough dude. They said he was on the Oprah show and wrote a book about it.


I read his book. Pretty chilling story, I couldn't put it down to be honest.

The reason they went over wasn't because of the storm though, it was a bad mistake on their part.

They had a stuck anchor, they tied it on to the aft cleat and gunned the motor, it immediately sunk the back of the boat and rolled them over. Then the front came....


----------



## PhotoBill (Apr 23, 2007)

Trouthappy said:


> Here's the worst case scenario, the three football players who drowned on March 2 about three years ago. Four big guys, 50 miles out, on a 21-foot Everglades. And grouper season wasn't even open...must have been after amberjack? This guy Nick survived more than 40 hours in 60 degree water, though he was above water, but in huge waves through two nights. One tough dude. They said he was on the Oprah show and wrote a book about it.


Yes he wrote a book about it. I just picked it up today at Barnes & Noble.
Book called "Not Without Hope" and that photo is from the cover of the book.
You can get it for the bargain price now of $5.98. Should be interesting reading.


----------

